# Boyfriend calls another girl beautiful?!?!



## Tears_Of_Blood

Okay . Today was the first day of highschool. My boyfriend is going to a different school, so i asked my friend chris(who goes to my bfs school) if there were any hot girls there and he goes all like "YESS!!!" quite enthusiastically. So then i vented out to my best friend about how worried i am and everything. Later that day my friend Camilia saw my bf at the park and she asked him "So chris told me there were alot of hot girls at maple high " and he's like "Not really, but there was this one girl, she wasn't hot though, she was beautiful" What's up with that!?!?!?!?!? Grrrr, it pissed me off so much for some reason!


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* Okay . Today was the first day of highschool. My boyfriend is going to a different school, so i asked my friend chris(who goes to my bfs school) if there were any hot girls there and he goes all like "YESS!!!" quite enthusiastically. So then i vented out to my best friend about how worried i am and everything. Later that day my friend Camilia saw my bf at the park and she asked him "So chris told me there were alot of hot girls at maple high " and he's like "Not really, but there was this one girl, she wasn't hot though, she was beautiful" What's up with that!?!?!?!?!? Grrrr, it pissed me off so much for some reason!









Awww... that sucks! I wouldn't worry about it just yet though... - but that would probably bug me too.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Awww... that sucks! I wouldn't worry about it just yet though... - but that would probably bug me too.



Yeah that would bug me too. ask him about it...how long have you been together? I doubt he'd cheat on you, at the end of the day you're allowed to look and admire the opposite sex as long as it doesn't go beyond that


----------



## Raja

My Relationship With My Bf Is Very Good Tho If We See Someone Cute We Are Not Afraid To Say Anything. I Think Its Healthy And Better Then Keeping It Inside. I Really Dont Have A Problem With It When Its Someone We Cant Get Like A Movie Star Lol


----------



## wafflebox

It's alright. Anyone would be worried or bothered by it too. As long as he doesn't actually FLIRT or anything.


----------



## Eva121

Originally Posted by *Raja* I Think Its Healthy And Better Then Keeping It Inside. I Really Dont Have A Problem With It When Its Someone We Cant Get Like A Movie Star Lol I agree, I prefer him telling me then him just staring at a girl and thinking it. Don't know why,can't really explain it. Of course it's not fun to hear, but just looking is fine by me, I just don't like it when it's a girl I can't stand.Yes, celebs are even better,they're no threat at all


----------



## QurlySq

ok, he thinks another chick is beautiful... that's ok... no, you may not like it but i'm pretty sure that all other guys aren't dog food to you now are they???...



... he's not going to her house or anything right?... still giving you the attention that you're used to?... if he's in the clear on those things, then i'd say you don't have anything to worry about....


----------



## Laura

I dont think there's anything to worry about. My SO goes on about beautiful girls all the time. Yeah its usually Angelina Jolie, Kelly Brook or someone i know he'll never be with but i think its normal for people to think others are beautiful. I might see a guy on the street and say to my friend "he's hot" but it doesnt mean i dont love my SO any less or want to dump him for the guy on the street!


----------



## Amethyst

Don't worry, you're not alone. I'm married 7 years and that would bother ME if my husband said that too.





But as long as he's not hooking up with her behind your back or anything, don't let it keep you awake at night.


----------



## Geek

That's right. I agree Laura. Us Guys are always looking at women and commenting. That is just guys. It just has to be a bit tasteful and not to hurt you.


----------



## MARIAN

RELAX. THERE ARE BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE EVERY WHERE YOU GO.

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* Okay . Today was the first day of highschool. My boyfriend is going to a different school, so i asked my friend chris(who goes to my bfs school) if there were any hot girls there and he goes all like "YESS!!!" quite enthusiastically. So then i vented out to my best friend about how worried i am and everything. Later that day my friend Camilia saw my bf at the park and she asked him "So chris told me there were alot of hot girls at maple high " and he's like "Not really, but there was this one girl, she wasn't hot though, she was beautiful" What's up with that!?!?!?!?!? Grrrr, it pissed me off so much for some reason!


----------



## FeistyFemme

Just because your boyfriend is attached, doesn't mean he's blind!!



Like the others have said, as long as nothing changes with ya'll's relationship and he's just looking, it's okay! You might not ever like it, but it's just part of life! I think Laura made a really good point - just because you find someone else attractive doesn't mean you're going to leave the person you're with for them!


----------



## lilyindavis

I think all guys look at women.. I don't think it really means anything but it would bother me too. I think you should just brush it off and comment on cute guys when you see them!


----------



## girl_geek

I agree with the others, guys are going to look! In fact, I'm pretty sure that you look at other guys yourself, since you started a thread about what celebrity would you marry!





Though if this becomes a problem -- if he's always saying other girls look good and isn't telling you that you are beautiful -- you might want to think twice about this guy! You want a guy who's going to treat you right!



However, I will admit that this comment would bother me a little since it's not about some "unobtainable" like a celebrity. But if it's not something he does often, I wouldn't worry about it!

By the way, I have a funny story relating to this: a few years ago when Lord of the Rings was so popular, my roommate had a picture of Legolas (Orlando Bloom) on her computer desktop. She then told her boyfriend, "Hey, I have a picture of a hot elf on my desktop!" To which he replied, "Wow, you have Liv Tyler [Arwen] on your desktop?" lol And by the way, they soon got engaged and have now been married for over a year


----------



## bluebird26

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Don't worry, you're not alone. I'm married 7 years and that would bother ME if my husband said that too.




But as long as he's not hooking up with her behind your back or anything, don't let it keep you awake at night.





I've been married for a little over 2 years now and if he said that , it would upset me too! HM!



I know there is beautiful people everywhere but no need to say that aloud, that is not considerate, nope nope.


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood

Thanks alot girls



But it still made me feel odd, because he never tells me im beautiful or anything and i have NEVER heard say someone is hot, or beautiful before . And sometimes i get kind of nervous, b3ecause he is a flirt, i think he is. ... but he doesn't do it purposely . And he's in a whole different school so i dont know how this girl acts, or how he acts around her, if they get together, sit beside eachother etc.


----------



## Raja

i dunno, i would be a little suspicious about it.


----------



## jennycateyez

Your Boyfriend Is Going To Think Another Girl Is Hot Thats Only Normal I Dont Think You Sould Worry About That. The Part You Sould Be Worried About Is That He Doesnt Tell You Your Beauitful.your Boyfriend Is Always Suppose To Tell You That , Thats Why Hes There To Make You Feel Loved And Good About Yourself, Whats The Whole Point Of Having Him If Hes Not Doing His Job?my Boyfriend I Been With For 2 Years Stopped Telling Me That So I Told Him About It And He Said He Doesnt Need To Tell Me That Cause I Know He Thinks Im Beautiful , So I Told Him Its Always Good To Hear It Anyway So He Tells Me All The Time Now.maybe You Sould Just Tell Him About It And See What Happens, It Will Make You Feel Much Better.if Hes Still Acting The Way He Is , Get Rid Of Him Your Much Better Then That. You Souldnt Put Yourself Down For Nobody, Let Alone Boys That Come And Go.hope This Helps You.


----------



## sugersoul

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* Your Boyfriend Is Going To Think Another Girl Is Hot Thats Only Normal I Dont Think You Sould Worry About That. The Part You Sould Be Worried About Is That He Doesnt Tell You Your Beauitful.your Boyfriend Is Always Suppose To Tell You That , Thats Why Hes There To Make You Feel Loved And Good About Yourself, Whats The Whole Point Of Having Him If Hes Not Doing His Job?my Boyfriend I Been With For 2 Years Stopped Telling Me That So I Told Him About It And He Said He Doesnt Need To Tell Me That Cause I Know He Thinks Im Beautiful , So I Told Him Its Always Good To Hear It Anyway So He Tells Me All The Time Now.maybe You Sould Just Tell Him About It And See What Happens, It Will Make You Feel Much Better.if Hes Still Acting The Way He Is , Get Rid Of Him Your Much Better Then That. You Souldnt Put Yourself Down For Nobody, Let Alone Boys That Come And Go.hope This Helps You. yeah i so agree with you on this one. i always feel so bad about myself sometimes whenever my bf comments on hot other girls are, and it makes a big differance since he never tells me that anymore!


----------



## Pauline

Hi, i wouldn't worry about your bf calling another girl beautiful,even though it might hurt.It sounds like he is just trying to make you jealous.He's probably worried you might meet hot hunky guys and i bet he's worried and insecure himself. You could play him at his own game and comment on some handsome boy, or you could look at him and reply 'i bet she's not as beautiful as me'






Be confident.


----------



## stephaboo

Well at least he was being honest with you. He could be trying to make you jealous also. All men...married, dating or single will notice a nice looking girl. Don't worry if he says something. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## spice7

Originally Posted by *Raja* My Relationship With My Bf Is Very Good Tho If We See Someone Cute We Are Not Afraid To Say Anything. I Think Its Healthy And Better Then Keeping It Inside. I Really Dont Have A Problem With It When Its Someone We Cant Get Like A Movie Star Lol My boyfriend and I are the same way, it is much easier to be open then to hide things. Even if I see a girl that is pretty I will admit it, and sometimes he will even disagree with me.


----------



## AspiringArtist

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* Okay . Today was the first day of highschool. My boyfriend is going to a different school, so i asked my friend chris(who goes to my bfs school) if there were any hot girls there and he goes all like "YESS!!!" quite enthusiastically. So then i vented out to my best friend about how worried i am and everything. Later that day my friend Camilia saw my bf at the park and she asked him "So chris told me there were alot of hot girls at maple high " and he's like "Not really, but there was this one girl, she wasn't hot though, she was beautiful" What's up with that!?!?!?!?!? Grrrr, it pissed me off so much for some reason!










People are going to find other people attractive whether they are single, dating, engaged, or married. Period. I'm sure you find other guys attractive, whether or not your willing to admit it. It doesn't mean that he's going to cheat or leave you. It simply means he found someone else attractive. This is one of those things you just sort of have to let roll off your back. If you get upset every time a guy you date makes a comment about another woman, you'll be in the looney bin by the time you're 30





Don't be pissed over it. Obviously, he's not doing or planning on doing anything with this girl if he has allowed you to know he thinks she is attractive. At least you have an honest relationship. That's something.


----------



## babykisses

Next time your with your boyfriend, comment on how hot a guy is and see his reaction, give hime a taste of his own medecine!!


----------

